
Tim Ferriss and the Rise of the Email Miser - knz42
http://calnewport.com/blog/2017/04/13/tim-ferriss-and-the-rise-of-the-email-miser/
======
sandergansen
It's perfectly okay to minimise the time spent checking you email. Moreover,
it's quite a waste of time to do it more often than once, maybe twice per day.
However, going into 1-2 times per week sounds already somewhat harder. It's
doable once you've built yourself up, but not while you're still growing. \+
Email kinda has become the place at least I'm getting most of my news nowadays
- via various newsletters...

